# A-XMP / AMP ?



## Maxx1984 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gehört/gelesen, dass ein RAM mit hoher Taktrate (z.B. 3200) diese in einem neuen System gar nicht hat.
Damit man ihn auf dieser beworbenen Taktrate benutzen kann, würde man nach meinen Infos ein Mainboard benötigen das XMP bzw. bei einer AMD-CPU ein A-XMP oder AMP unterstützt/besitzt.
Ist das soweit richtig?

Mein Problem ist nun, dass auch bei Mainboards, für die scheinbar dieses A-XMP vorhanden ist (siehe hier: AMD Ryzen: neue Mainboards von MSI mit BIOS-Besonderheit ), in den Produktspezifikationen auf der Hersteller-Webseite keinerlei Hinweis auf A-XMP oder AMP zu finden ist.
Wie kann ich denn vor dem Kauf meines neuen Computers herausfinden, welche Mainboards A-XMP oder AMP unterstützen, wenn das nicht einmal auf der Webseite des Herstellers ausgeschrieben ist?
Wer kann mir hier bitte helfen 

Viele Grüße,
Max


----------



## Fronobulax (31. Juli 2017)

Es ist aber doch angegeben, welcher RAM-Takt unterstützt wird ("Supports DDR4-3200+(OC) Memory"). Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was A-XMP genau macht oder wozu es benötigt wird, aber wenn der Hersteller sagt, das Mainboard unterstützt RAM mit 3200 MHz, kannst du deinen RAM auch mit dieser Taktrate betreiben, bzw. wenn nicht kannst du dich beschweren.


----------



## Maxx1984 (31. Juli 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass der Ryzen Prozessor nur bis 2400 unterstützt. Darum wird offenbar das A-XMP benötigt.
Also wie finde ich heraus, welche Mainboards das unterstützen?


----------



## 0ssi (1. August 2017)

Übersicht Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Bei jedem Board steht der OC Takt dabei und in der Praxis geht es meist sogar noch höher.
Aber nur weil der Mainboardhersteller sagt bei mir läuft Speicher mit bis zu 3200Mhz und weil es Speicherhersteller gibt die sagen mein Speicher läuft mit bis zu 3200Mhz,
bedeutet das noch lange nicht, daß Beides zusammen garantiert mit dem Takt stabil läuft denn der Speichercontroller sitzt im Prozessor und der ist unterschiedlich "zickig".


----------



## Maxx1984 (1. August 2017)

Danke für den Link, aber z.B. mit den A320 Mainboards kann ich doch meinen 3200er RAM nicht mit einem Ryzen auf 3200 betreiben, weil das gar nicht übertakten kann, oder?


----------



## markus1612 (1. August 2017)

Maxx1984 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, aber z.B. mit den A320 Mainboards kann ich doch meinen 3200er RAM nicht mit einem Ryzen auf 3200 betreiben, weil das gar nicht übertakten kann, oder?



RAM- und CPU-OC sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
A320 lässt kein Übertakten der CPU zu, aber ein Übertakten des RAMs ist dennoch möglich.


----------



## Sheridan579 (5. August 2017)

Es gibt keinerlei Garantie das RAM mit einem höheren Takt als dem, den die CPU vorgibt läuft. Das ist immer Glückssache.


----------

